# Prewar cloth wire



## PlasticNerd (Feb 3, 2018)

does anyone have , or have a source for cloth wiring for my 36-41 Schwinn bikes? Need it for twin seiss and silverrays, also for horns and crossbar speedo lights. Thanks in advance.Gary.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I believe one gauge thicker but I got mine at  http://www.riwire.com/   BTW this is what I used to wire my '38 AC SD. V/r Shawn


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe one gauge thicker but I got mine at  http://www.riwire.com/   BTW this is what I used to wire my '38 AC SD. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 747950



I’ll check it out! Thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2018)

just got a glimse!! Gotta admit I love the internet even more now! I did not know there are cloth wire "NERDS" out there....im am in awe!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm a cloth wire enthusiast !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2018)

errrr so this begs the question....what wire was used on the prewar bikes? 12 ga? 14 ga? different size? color? Gotta ask because you know how schwinn was...always trying to walk to the beat of a different drum....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 5, 2018)

You can buy the cloth wire from most Model A and early Ford auto resto vendors. Here's a N.O.S. Seiss battery tube with the original factory wire for reference. And some cloth wire from an antique auto restoration supplier.


----------



## fiveofsevin (Sep 4, 2018)

Being a Triumph man, I get mine from British wiring. They even have vinyl with faux cloth outer jacket.
http://www.britishwiring.com/Braided-Lacquered-Wires-s/68.htm


----------

